
Data driven look into the pipeline - maruthven
https://medium.com/hackathon-hackers/gender-representation-in-hackathon-hackers-2bea7e3088c6
======
jrubinovitz
I would love to see more companies do this (e.g. via their Slackbot). Real
diversity numbers are going to be key in making change.

